# AEP Spring



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'm ready for a Aep spring. Camping, fishing, fire and friends= Priceless..... :B  
I'm getting the shakes just thinking about it. Only four months . 

I do have a question. I'm looking to buy a new tube this year. Something alittle more durible. I have a Bighorn Ushaped tube now, but want something better. Any suggestions??? Looking to spend $150 to $250 dollars.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

So sweeeeeeettttt it is!!!! I just put in for my vacation time. A few of my buddies & I go each year to AEP for a week +. This years timeline is May 19 thru May 29th!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Could anyone point me in the right direction to find a good map of the AEP area. I haven't fished AEP in many years and can hardly remember the area let alone what ponds I used to fish. I know my dad and I used to have a generic map of the area that we got from AEP but I looking for something a little better than that or maybe AEP has put out a better map since then. I would love to get my float tube out again and hit some of those ponds in the spring. Thanks for any info.

Jake


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.aep.com/environmental/stewardship/recland/maps.htm

not to whine - but that took less than 45 seconds using Google


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Boy, I love this talk of AEP again. Just means that spring is only a couple months away. Our trip will be the week of Mothers' Day till the following Sunday. In March, another fellow and I get there for a long weekend just to go exploring before the foliage grows in. We found three nice area last year and will look for more this year. I looked at my tube for the belly boat, counted all the patches and decided that a new one is in order. No new fishing gear from Santa this year so I will have to look for the sales at Bass Pro and Cabelas and Gander Mtn. I just may have to start getting out the tackle boxes now and put things back where they belong.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My first trip last year was April 2nd, it was actually snowing while we caught 300 plus gills. The first day majority were hooked in the mouth, second day majority had swallowed the black spider jig. Learned a valuable lesson...check for hemo's before walking away from the car. Went again on Memorial day and yanked the hogs off their beds for 3 staight days. Man i wish spring would get here!


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

How is the shore fishing at AEP? I take it the banks are pretty steep, strip pits and all that. Do I need a boat or a float tube?

Thanks,
JM


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

What campsites do you guys usually stay at? I think we used to stay at either campsite C or D back in the day. Thanks for the link to the maps too . Hopefully its a good spring down there this year. I am anxious to get down there again.

Jake


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

We camp in D down near the covered bridge. Our group used to be across the bridge but have outgrown that space. Most of us have belly boats but Kayaks and smaller canoes have been real popular lately. Unless you fish in the ponds and lakes that are near the road or campsites there is not too much in the way of bank fishing. A general rule of thumb is the farther you can walk to get to water, the less bank fishing and better fish in the long run. Looking for another good year there.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Along with a group of my friends we have an AEP lease which includes a House. We can Hunt and Fish out the back door! Contact AEP and see if any are available, they are year to year but unless you want out you continue to re-lease it. My cost which includes the electric and some fuel oil is only $160 a year, I think we split it 6-7 ways. Still a great deal.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Any of you guys see horse riders when you're there? I've always wanted to go and just never made it. Thinking of going with the wife and taking the horses and a couple pack rods. I can already taste the gills!


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

SCHWEEEEETTT I'm ready Boom Boom! I have the vacation in as well and now that my boy is coming down for the full trip....the competition is on. I'm going to have to show him why his daddy comes back with the trophy year, after year, after year :{>
Fish on Brother!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

We have not seen any horses on the trails. There are a lot of ponds behind the tie-ups for the horses, that is the only place we have seen them.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks sgofish ,also thanks to spot chaser for saving me 45 seconds. The map I got from the site spot chaser so graciously provided the link to shows no ponds behind the trailhead. Of course the tie ups you speak of could be somewhere other than the trailhead. We're going to go down there and check it out. Again, thanks for the info, you guys are the best. It's good to get info from the people who have been there and done that.

Any suggestions on how to haul a small canoe on a horse would be greatly appreciated. The only plan I have might be a disaster. :G


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

try google earth, use the free download and follow 83 south from interstate 70 you can also get an idea of the terrain with the 3d stuff available on there. that could really help when determining if it is worth the walk.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

BassDaddy-
I may need to hook up with gonefishin' & borrow a horse to get way back in the "secret" ponds! LOL...You know, there's an 8 lbr waiting for me this year  !


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I could do " Gonefishin' horseback fishing trips". As if untangling line and losing lures in trees isn't bad enough we could add the aggravation of dealing with horses to the mix. Sounds like fun since I can't seem to get enough aggravation in my day to day life.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

When do most of you guys head down to AEP? I am thinking of planning a trip for mid to late april and then maybe again late May or early June.

Jake


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Our time is from Mothers' Day Sunday through the following Sunday. During that stretch there can be as many as forty to fifty fellows stay, some for the entire time, others as work allows. We plan the same time and place each year so that there are no repeat invitations. You know where and when, just show up. Great fishing, great food, great fires, lots of amber beverage and cards.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds good....Might just have to show up for a day or 2.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

Boom, Boom,

Don't forget, I traded in ol' "Jake" for "Trigger".....now if they'd just keep the gates open this year. After todays sunny weather, I came into work this evening whistling and smiling, thinkin of one thing and it dang sure wasn't work. Fishin', Bass fishin' to be exact. Now tomorrow, it'll probably snow but what the heck, was nice gettin a small tinge of spring fever today.

BD05 & BD06wannabe

p.s. How you like that CD? 
www.rusubdivided.com


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

I might make it this year Jerry...going to a alt. shift scedule at work and going to get some weekends off im crossing my fingers


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

BassDaddy-
I think you can take the alternative route if the gates are up. Just talk to Rodney first...LOL. It will be a great way to break in "Trigger". The CD is great - although I have the p.g. version.
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'm going to be down there the last weekend of April....  Can't wait.. Buying a new tube and wadders. I will be staying at campsite C with some buddys of mine.. If your down there look me up. I'll be driving a red ford ranger extended cab w/ a cap and my buddy will be in a White Ford F150. See ya there.....


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Fishjunky,

what kind of tube did you end up getting? I may be down there that weekend, I'll look you up. I'm driving a different set of wheels now, I have a red tacoma, I put Old Blue out to pasture.

Jeff


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'm ordering a new one out of the L.L.Bean fishing mag. I forget the name but it is very nice. It has a pointed back for easier movement in the water. Let me know if your going to be there and we will get together.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh I'll be going, if it stays like this I'll be down there in the middle of February. I need to order a new pair waders and then I'll be set.

Jeff


----------

